
Robot Hotel Loses Love for Robots - smacktoward
https://www.wsj.com/articles/robot-hotel-loses-love-for-robots-11547484628
======
BlackLotus89
Meh paywall here a tldr:

2015 opens the robot hotel in japan with 50 robots (in response to jp worker
shortage)

Because of the good reception they add more (useless) robots - many don't work

Now they realise the robots who should reduce work, made work and half the
robot staff.

Example was churi a doll in the room that woke up a snorer and frustrated
guests because they expect alexa like capabilities.

[https://www.efe.com/efe/english/technology/strange-robot-
hot...](https://www.efe.com/efe/english/technology/strange-robot-hotel-in-
japan-loses-love-for-robots/50000267-3866728) (without paywall)

~~~
tjpnz
I really think HN needs to start highlighting paywalled posts.

~~~
jessriedel
95% of paywalled posts are from a small number of domains (wsj, nyt, etc), and
domains are shown. I'm not a fan of paywalled links on an open discussion
forum, but HN has decided to allow them quite purposefully.

However, I think if the comment section could generate more abstracts, we'd
all be better off.

------
true_tuna
Stupid wsj links

